# DVD of the 26th NGRC: Anybody know where to get one?



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been trying to locate the convention DVD for the 26th NGRC held this last summer in Tacoma. This is the one that has all of the area layouts. Strangely enough, I haven't been able to locate a single one! I have tried the website for the convention but it has already been dropped. I have tried ebay and...nothing! Did they get made? Were there any extras? If anybody could help I would be appreciative!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

_Nobody_ has any info on these DVD's? (Hmph...must not have been a very good DVD!)


----------



## RandyBryie (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Steve,
A DVD was produced for the convention. The label on mine indicates that it was produced by Harrington Video Productions of Seattle, WA. No web site listed. It does not include all of the layouts that were on the tours. If they didn't video it, they just inserted a still shot of the layout with the layout name on the day it was on the tour.
The production quality of this video is not quite what I expected! It is not up to the standards of those like Movie Mix, who have done many of the previous tours. Portions of it remind me of my casual videos that I shoot during the tours, where the camera bounces around and people cut in front of you. However, if you were unable to attend, it is better than nothing!! If you can't find a listing for the video company, I might have a connection that could help you if you email me offline. Randy


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, I've been asking for Steve, and come up with nothing. 
However, the "Harrington" name helps immensely. 

Had I known (or remembered), Bud Harrington operates here from time to time. 
If he's here tomorrow, I'll ask direct. 

When I said "if I'd remembered", on TFL&M, he was filming....and fell into the pond, holding the camera over his head........


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Should have one tonight. 
How many do I need to get?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I just want the one. Is there anybody else?


----------

